# RAF P-38 Lightning 'what if'....



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2014)

Just popped up in my head this morning (that's what happen when you wake up early and you flick through your books), RAF P-38 Lightning fitted with XX Merlins and Vokes Tropical filter....

That is, if RAF had gone through with their 600+ P-38 order and worked with it....

First of all, would the XX Merlin fit inside the E, F, G and H models?

That Vokes can maybe be massaged to fit... 

The Lightning would look interesting with a Vokes tropical filter and RAF desert colours...

_D*mn you, you overactive imagination and early mornings.....must be the boo....coffee or tea me thinks!_

Another thing, of course the superchargers would have been mounted back on again!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2014)

Have a beer old boy - your brain must be hurting by now ...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Apr 19, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> That Vokes can maybe be massaged to fit...



Given the difficulties the Australians had developing a local intake/filter for the Spitfire (they finally gave up and asked London for the drawings for the real thing) even that seemingly simple step might not be as easy as it sounds. 
As for the rest.... I agree with 'Airframes', have a beer and a lie down 
Steve


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2014)

Have a few in house....Fürstenberg, Budweiser Budvar, Cobra, also have some Absoluts, Morgans and Sailor Jerry.... 

I'll tell my doctor that you said that I should.... 

I quite like the idea though.....I wonder if...

......beer it is!


----------



## brewerjerry (May 23, 2014)

Hi
an interesting page 
Whatever Happened To The P-38K ?
cheers
jerry

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## YakFlyer (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi guys,

I just find it intriguing that the US found it prudent to not disclose the secrets with the P-38 (this was before the US entered the war). To give their allies a substandard variant of the product (non-supercharged with no contra rotating props). Immmmmm. 

Yakflyer


----------



## YakFlyer (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi guys,

I just find it intriguing that the US found it prudent to not disclose the secrets with the P-38 (this was before the US entered the war). To give their allies a substandard variant of the product (non-supercharged with no contra rotating props). Immmmmm. 

Yakflyer


----------

